# Elche



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Any one tell me what the x-pat community is like in Elche? We r looking into moving there, chasing opportunities ,


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Not many expats in the town itself but there are expats in the surrounding areas.

Elche is a very nice town but property is rather expensive. You are very close to Alicante airport (but not too close to be a problem). It has very good shopping. The area is famous for shoe manufacturing and palm trees.

Are you planning on moving to the centre of town or just in the area of Elche?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Not many expats in the town itself but there are expats in the surrounding areas.
> 
> Elche is a very nice town but property is rather expensive. You are very close to Alicante airport (but not too close to be a problem). It has very good shopping. The area is famous for shoe manufacturing and palm trees.
> 
> Are you planning on moving to the centre of town or just in the area of Elche?


we were there at the weekend & barely heard an English voice - it also seems to be very valenciano - much more so than here


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Ok cool thanx, im looking at reopening an academy and doing various classes,& maybe renting out a couple of the rooms as offices. Location is good. cant be any more valenciano then where i am now,Pedreguer!! looking at living in Elche,maybe In one of the surrounding residencal areas. Any1 know of any nice ones? also IES ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Elche is a beautiful town albeit expensive. 
Lots of expats around the area.. I live about 20 minutes from Elche,
There is an English school in the town centre.


----------

